# Supervulcões a acordar ?



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2012 às 01:04)

Deparei-me com este cenário neste site e achei meio assustador as datas recentes de actividade, porque são todas muito recentes. Isto pode ter várias razões, ou são vulcões que tão em constante actividade "mínima" daí as datas estarem sempre a ser actualizadas, ou então são os únicos vulcões monitorizados.

Seria meio estranho todos os supervulcões acordarem ao mesmo tempo, um jackpot bíblico.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Jan 2012 às 01:20)

O Vulcão Etna, também é importante e não está na listagem.. O Etna entrou em actividade no passado dia 5 janeiro 2012.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2012 às 01:24)

Paulo H disse:


> O Vulcão Etna, também é importante e não está na listagem.. O Etna entrou em actividade no passado dia 5 janeiro 2012.



Não é um supervulcão, é uma coisinha mínima ao pé dos superes


----------



## Paulo H (23 Jan 2012 às 01:28)

Ah ok..  supervulcão mesmo seria se todo o parque yellowstone nos EUA entrasse em erupção.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2012 às 01:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Deparei-me com este cenário neste site e achei meio assustador as datas recentes de actividade, porque são todas muito recentes. Isto pode ter várias razões, ou são vulcões que tão em constante actividade "mínima" daí as datas estarem sempre a ser actualizadas, ou então são os únicos vulcões monitorizados.



Já entendi porque raio as últimas actividades são tão recentes, porque cada sismo que ocorre eles consideram última actividade, assim sim, faz sentido. É normal vulcões tão grandes terem alguma actividade sísmica residual.


----------



## Zapiao (23 Jan 2012 às 18:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já entendi porque raio as últimas actividades são tão recentes, porque cada sismo que ocorre eles consideram última actividade, assim sim, faz sentido. É normal vulcões tão grandes terem alguma actividade sísmica residual.



Nao fiquei muito convencido mas pronto....


----------



## irpsit (25 Jan 2012 às 12:53)

É normal estes "supervulcões" terem actividade sísmica de vez em quando, aliás isso é normal para a maioria dos vulcoes activos, seja o St Helens, Krakatoa, Taupo, Yellowstone. Uns sismos umas vezes por mês ou semana.

E mesmo uma erupção neles não tem que ser catastrófica. O Toba ou o Campo Flegrei já tiveram erupções desde a última erupção catastrófica, e foram pequenas erupções de flanco. Não há que ficar com medo se soubermos que uma erupção possa vir a acontecer no Yellowstone.

Outra coisa, os dados do Toba ou do Yellowstone, não indiciam qualquer inflação maior, portanto não acho que vão ter erupções em breve. Já os outros não sei.

Mais preocupante que supervulcões são erupções de grau VEI6 ou VEI7, que podem ter impacto climático dramático (mas não catastrófico) que são muito mais vulgares. Exemplos é o Krakatoa ou Tambora.

Aliás o Krakatoa têm tido várias erupções recentemente, portanto não há que temer qualquer sinal de actividade noutros grandes vulcões.

Mas mais tarde ou mais cedo erupções mais violentas do tipo VEI7 irão ocorrer e causar perturbações climáticas dramáticas. Mas ninguém sabe quando e onde. Há muitos vulcões que poderiam ter este tipo. Sṍ resta monotorizá-los. 

Acho que qualquer sinal de uma erupção VEI7 vai dar sinais claros disso. Principalmente com os instrumentos de hoje em dia.

*Normalmente ocorre:

várias VEI4 por década (exemplo: Eyjafjallajokull ou Chaiten em 2010)
algumas VEI5 por século (St Helens  ou Katla por exemplo)
duas ou três VEI6 por século (Pinatubo ou Novarupta no século XX, ou Laki em 1783)
uma VEI7 por milénio (Tambora em 1918, ou o Taupo em 180)
uma ou duas VEI8 por 100.000 anos (exemplos: Taupo há 26000 anos, e Toba há 74000 anos)
*
Somente as VEI6 tem impacto climático mundial, mas menor. A última foi em 1991.
As VEI7 tem impacto climático mundial mais significativo e violento. A última foi em 1818 e apesar de dificuldades, a civilização continuou.
As VEI8 tem impacto climático mais catastrófico, mas são bastante raras. E a nossa espécie já sobreviveu a duas.


----------



## Azrael PT (29 Fev 2012 às 11:21)

irpsit disse:


> É normal estes "supervulcões" terem actividade sísmica de vez em quando, aliás isso é normal para a maioria dos vulcoes activos, seja o St Helens, Krakatoa, Taupo, Yellowstone. Uns sismos umas vezes por mês ou semana.
> 
> Saudações.
> 
> ...


----------

